# mix up the song lyrics



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe Im amazed at the way you
hate me all the time
make fun of me 
in my prime
use words 
that always rhyme
start meditating
with a chime


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

She inherited a million bucks
and when she died
it came ro me
i cant help it
if Im low key


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

Someones got it in for me
Theyre planting stories in the press
Whoever it is
Theyd better at least pay me 
some commission


----------

